# X does not start - failed to open DRM



## n.elm (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi,

I have a fresh install of freebsdFreeBSD 10.2 and a AMD Radeon HD 8180 card in it (laptop AsusX102B).
When I run `startx`, it does not start and I see this in the Xorg.log:


```
[  1470.790] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
[  1470.790] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[  1470.790] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1470.790] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[  1470.790] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  1470.790] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
[  1470.790] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  1470.790] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
[  1470.790] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
[  1470.791] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "KABINI" (ChipID = 0x9839)
[  1471.330] (EE) RADEON(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:00:01.0: No such file or directory
[  1471.330] (EE) RADEON(0): Kernel modesetting setup failed
[  1471.330] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
[  1471.330] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[  1471.330] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  1471.330] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  1471.331] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[  1471.331] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  1471.331] (EE)
[  1471.343] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

What is wrong? All installed on the handbook.


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 29, 2015)

Your card is not supported yet, see: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Tested_hardware_matrix


----------



## Hyperobjects (May 7, 2016)

I have the same exact error message but my processor is an AMD Radeon A4 5000. Any idea when these radeons will be supported.


----------



## Chris_H (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm not sure *any* radeon(4) chipsets are supported. I just spent 2 entire days building, and
installing on 12-CURRENT with todays svn(1) checkout, and altho X() clams to support it.
These are my results:

```
[  1841.782] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,
...
MULLINS, MULLINS, MULLINS, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,
KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,
KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,
KAVERI, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII,
...
[  1841.785] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  1841.785] (--) using VT number 9

[  1841.816] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
[  1841.816] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1841.816] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  1841.816] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
[  1841.816] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  1841.816] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
[  1841.816] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
[  1841.816] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "KAVERI" (ChipID = 0x1315)
[  1841.864] (EE) RADEON(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:00:01.0: No such file or directory
[  1841.864] (EE) RADEON(0): Kernel modesetting setup failed
[  1841.864] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
[  1841.864] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[  1841.864] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  1841.864] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  1841.864] (EE)
```
Note the *KAVERI* listed above, as supported, and the fail on KAVERI, later?
The FreeBSD Graphics wiki, is also lagging a bit. The radeon(4) man page also indicates support for
my chip (KAVERI) version. But Xorg is still seems a lost cause. 

--Chris


----------

